# How to blow a Foiles SMH need help!



## saskjack (Jan 28, 2006)

I recently purchased a Strait meat honker. How do you make it sound like a goose? I have heard numerous people blow it and sounds fantastic but I sound like a wounded crow when I blow it. Can any body give me a few pointers on where to start. I cannot even make a hawonk with it. Any help or tips would be greatly appreciated. I also just ordered the Foiles callin geese 2 DVD so I hope this will help me as well.

Thanks 
Chad


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

You're gonna want to make a Too-it into the call or a grrr-it. That is how to make a honk. When really need to slap your toungue onto the roof of your mouth. If you have ever played a musical intrument it is nearly the same as tounging. A cluck is just shorter, tit tit tit, that is the sound I use.

"I first like to say a Too-it or a Grrr-it"- Hunter Grounds

Represent Goosebusters


----------



## saskjack (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks for the info I definately appreciate you taking the time. Now I guess I will start blowing and driving my wife and kids crazy.


----------



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

Saskjack, it took me a while to figure it out as well but stick with it. The two instructionals you have coming will help alot. I have both and thought they were pretty good. The best instrutional tape I have ever found however is Tim Grounds Super Mag Mania. This is the tape that put me over the top. After listening to their instructions everything clicked. Another video that might help you would be Fred Zink's Ancient art of Paralyzing. You can actually watch as he makes the sounds. The last thing that would help would be to find someone you know who is good at it and sit down with them for a while. Have them blow a note and then you blow a note. Go back and forth until you get it. I hope this helps and don't give up.


----------



## goose nuker (Feb 28, 2005)

I own a SMH and know Foiles well, the best thing you can do with that call is keep your tongue down and push on your teeth with it and blow from your diaphram. Get the instructional cd to help. It has all you need to know about blowing that call. www.foilesmigrators.com


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> but I sound like a wounded crow when I blow it.


Ron, Quit using other names when you post!!!! :laugh:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

get honker talk...


----------



## C BROWNDUCK (Oct 11, 2003)

push you tongue up to the bottom of you top teeth, kind of like using a diaphram call for turkey, push short breaths of air through, keep it tight, almost making a the the the , hard to explain in typing...lol, the bog thing is you dont need a lot of air to make is sound right, hope that somehow helps.....lol, good luck


----------



## HNT4FUD (Jan 4, 2006)

I've had a Super Mag :rock: for two years and can blow it pretty well, I also decided to get a Foiles SMH 'er, and got the instructional CD "how to make "Strait Meat" sounds" And Jeff swears to KEEP YOUR TONGUE DOWN and let your diaphram do all the work while saying some words. If you blow it like a Grounds it sounds good too, but it's not designed to be blown that way.

Hey saskjack, does your call pull apart with minimul effort or even slide apart?? 
Mine did, it slid apart all the time :******: so I sent it back and bought some more dekes.


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

Definately tongue down. You will never be as fast as you could be if you dont keep it down. :wink:


----------



## saskjack (Jan 28, 2006)

THANKS guys for the tips and telling me to keep my tongue down. I am still waiting on my DVD from Foiles but have been putting your pointers to work. I actually got it to sound like a goose today but am still a ways away from sounding good but was happy with what I got out today. I sure am glad that I bought this thing long before season starts as it isn't something you buy today and use tomorrow!!. If any of you fellas are planning to come to Saskatchewan for a goose hunt look me up I am in the Assinboia area and raised in a small town called Lafleche a 1/2 hour away from here. There is some good hunting around for sure.


----------



## C BROWNDUCK (Oct 11, 2003)

sas, sorry about what i said up there, i did mean to say keep the tongue down on the bottom of the teeth not at the top, the rest of my comment still holds, at least for me it does!!!


----------



## saskjack (Jan 28, 2006)

I recently received my video and watched the whole thing and I tried a few of the pointers. Some things sound good but the feeding growl sounds way too high for what his call sounded like. Will my reed change as it gets broken in or do I need to have it tuned to be a little deeper?


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

You need to choke the call off more, and get some voice in there.


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

oh man, I don't even know what I'm doing with my Grounds super mag.. heck I dont know if I sound like a goose or not! :-?


----------



## saskjack (Jan 28, 2006)

I took someones advise and ordered honker talk from this website so I am hoping that Shawn will have some goo pointers in it and not a waste of money. So I am looking forward to getting it.


----------



## Pato (Oct 7, 2003)

I got a SMH at Christmas, and it sounded soooo good when they used it at Cabelas, and sooooo bad when I tried it! I have honker talk, but what got me over the top was using a Zink call while listening to a CD for SMH goose and duck calling by Foiles that I got at the same time as I got the call. I had to make the change from the old calls and the flutes, and it was hard! That's why I tried to get going long before the fall season.
I also suggest that you find a place to practice where your wife and kids can't hear you! You might get a chance to learn how to use the call and be able to even go hunting in the fall! :-? Your only other option would be to get her hooked on the sport, but that might mean competition, right?  
Saskjack, all kidding aside, keep practicing, watching, and listening to the Cd and DVD and you will be doing well by fall.


----------

